# Stone chips on metallic paint (should I bother?)



## Vyse (Jun 3, 2014)

My car is dark blue metallic, the bonnet currently looks pretty bad, lots of small stone chips all over the place. After reading a few threads on how to use touch up pens, wet sanding, then using a polisher I though why not. Then I have also read some threads saying its really difficult to get metallic paints to match even if using paint from the dealer.

So should I bother going ahead with the stone chip fixing myself or should I just get the thing resprayed?

Thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a product called chip ex which looks pretty good, I intend to by it when I take delivery of my car. It looks a much better product than your conventenual touch nail varnish type pen. I think it's chip ex .co.uk :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

If it was a silver (or any very light colour with lots of metallics) I'd say don't bother trying. The metallic particles sink and turn a silvers (or light colours) to a darker grey.
Sometimes on small silver chips you're just better off finding a solid grey of the same hue.
Who's going to notice that a small chip repair doesn't sparkle?

I can hear everybody who's ocd about their paint shouting 'I would' ........ well ....... most blacks nowadays have some form of metallic in them but loads of ocd people successfully repair black chips without ever noticing the metallics have sunk and the chip has no sparkle in it 

As yours is dark blue you're close to the same position as blacks - when the metallics in the chip sink they shouldn't noticeably change the colour :thumb:


----------



## homemadewoody (Jul 6, 2006)

As squiggs says being dark blue paint maching sould be ok as long as you polish it up well after to blend the colour. Just buy a touch up pen buddy much cheaper and you will get the same results as the chip ex thing as they are both do the same thing. Just trying to save you money.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 3, 2014)

Ive just ordered some unigrit at 2000, 2500 and 3000. What polish should I use? I only have AGSRP but its full of fillers.


----------

